# Trivia How many rats can fit in one house?



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

erm, about 10! and the 2 hanging out were actually sleeping like that ;D


How many rats can fit in one house? by ✭Lou✭, on Flickr

Notice how huge my big girl Bo looks compared to the babies, lol


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

So cute. They sleep in the weirdest places / positions. Thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## HuncaMunca (Dec 29, 2010)

Haha, that's way too cute! Gotta love little rattie rear-ends!


----------



## Buddy (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh. My. Goodness. That's too funny. xD 

Ratties sure do have a magical way of making their human pals laugh. 

Thanks so much for posting your picture. ^^


----------



## distancel (May 14, 2011)

That is so funny! ;D
I love the little feet sticking out, like the little one was determined to wedge in there but gave up and went to sleep like that! Such an adorable picture


----------



## ratchilla (May 12, 2011)

That is such a precious picture.


----------



## MoonRatZee (May 1, 2011)

Awww! <33


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

That is both adorable and hilarious, thank you for putting this up, I needed my daily dose of both.


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

Best picture I saw today.


----------



## ReBel*AnGeL* (Feb 10, 2010)

Really cute pic!


----------

